# Thursday morning



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

I was having look through the site yesterday and I noticed Woburn has been cancelled. My place is open and playing on a full course. So far we have a few coming over, prices to follow as I need to know numbers before I can confirm what I can work out with the club.

So far we have got:

Madadey
Valetion
MKDave
Fish
Full_Throttle
MYoung19

If you fancy it speak now as I am trying to see what deal I can sort out with my club so numbers need to be sorted ASAP.

http://www.spaldinggolfclub.co.uk


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

This looks good value, especially as Rob's paying :rofl:

http://www.spaldinggolfclub.co.uk/special_offers


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

I am waiting to hear back from the secretary to see if I can sign you all in for Â£10 each.......


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I am waiting to hear back from the secretary to see if I can sign you all in for Â£10 each.......

Click to expand...

With huge appreciations and lots of publicity (including pics) on here to boot


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a word with the club now and the best offer is the winter warmer. Â£24 with either cod and chips or steak and kidney pudding.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Had a word with the club now and the best offer is the winter warmer. Â£24 with either cod and chips or steak and kidney pudding.
		
Click to expand...

By the prices at my club for food, that equates to Â£16.50 for a round of golf, excellent value I think :thup:

100% in


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

Not too bad is it, considering the course is fully open open on real tees and greens. It goes up to summer prices next Monday of Â£35 a round and that is without food.

Just cross the fingers now that the weather holds up. I have checked it and it says sunny for Thursday, but it will be a bit chilly. So all you Southern boys might need to wrap up warm if you have never felt a Lincolnshire fen wind............


----------



## Lump (Mar 26, 2013)

Gutted, would love to play your course. But its a treck too far with a car that only does 25mpg.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Had a word with the club now and the best offer is the winter warmer. Â£24 with either cod and chips or steak and kidney pudding.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great deal, I'm very happy with that, very excited


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in, although I think I must be the Jonah. The 2 days I've planned to come to Clacton & Woburn have both been cancelled. It's looking like the new dates won't be possible for me now .


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 26, 2013)

count me in, fish and chips for me.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

We now have another, so that is 7 of us now. Can we get one more please to make up 2 4-balls or another 2 to make 3 3-balls? Fortunately my place is not somewhere that you have to book tee times, so there is no limit on how many can come over. All I will say is can you confirm tonight (as I need to let the club know tomorrow morning) that you are playing and what you would like to eat out of haddock and chips or steak and kidney pudding. 

So far this is the list:

Madadey
Valetino
MKDave
Fish
Full_Throttle
MYoung19
golfandmoregolf


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			We now have another, so that is 7 of us now. Can we get one more please to make up 2 4-balls or another 2 to make 3 3-balls? Fortunately my place is not somewhere that you have to book tee times, so there is no limit on how many can come over. All I will say is can you confirm tonight (as I need to let the club know tomorrow morning) that you are playing and what you would like to eat out of haddock and chips or steak and kidney pudding. 

So far this is the list:

Madadey
Valetino
MKDave
Fish
Full_Throttle
MYoung19
golfandmoregolf
		
Click to expand...

Fozzie said he's in too


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh and I'm deffo in so please put me down for Haddock and Chips


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

let me know when you want the trolley dave (Zinga sounds a decent call for the evening too!)


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Fozzie said he's in too
		
Click to expand...

My apologies Fozzie I did not see you at the bottom of the last page. Can all players, when you get chance, update this list with what you want to eat please.

_Madadey - Haddock_
_Valetino_
_MKDave - Haddock_
_Fish_
_Full_Throttle - Haddock_
_MYoung19_
_golfandmoregolf
_Fozzie -


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			let me know when you want the trolley dave (Zinga sounds a decent call for the evening too!)
		
Click to expand...

Any time mate really, whatevers easiest for you. Tonight, tomorrow night or Thursday morning, you choose


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2013)

not tonight, playing poker and having a well earned drink after several late ones with the cricket, sort something for tomorrow night, send me a text when youre out of work


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			not tonight, playing poker and having a well earned drink after several late ones with the cricket, sort something for tomorrow night, send me a text when youre out of work
		
Click to expand...

Superb, good luck tonight


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish & Chips for me please.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

Can all players, when you get chance, update this list with what you want to eat please.

_Madadey - Haddock_
_Valetino_
_MKDave - Haddock_
_Fish_
_Full_Throttle - Haddock_
_MYoung19_
_golfandmoregolf
_Fozzie - Haddock


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Haddock for me please........Still waiting for my gaffer to give me the day off!!!!!!


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish will have Steak & kidney pie just to be ironic ! ; - )


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for this mate, 100% in and Steak and Kidney for me just to be awkward.

Should have read this thread before posting on the original


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2013)

MYoung19 - My old man - Is down for Haddock and Chips, and simply for the lunch he is IN!


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll have to have Steak & Kidney Pud, just couldn't bring myself to eating what was my living


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Mar 26, 2013)

Cant make it!! Gaffer being a knobhed!!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

golfandmoregolf said:



			Cant make it!! Gaffer being a knobhed!!
		
Click to expand...

Might be a slight change on hte money side of things. Golfandmore golf has dropped out and my mate might be joining us so he will be able to sign a 4-ball in. So it would be Â£10 each then we can just sort some food out afterwards. I am waiting to here back from him. If anyone else fancies it hen get your name in as I need numbers for tomorrow to sort it out.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 26, 2013)

golfandmoregolf said:



			Cant make it!! Gaffer being a knobhed!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok buddy, maybe next time you could join us for a knock round.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Right then my suggestion is to be there before 10:00 so we can sort the green fees out and get out to the course before the roll up starts. I will probably be in the clubhouse from about 9:30, you can't miss me I will be the one in the pink T-shirt. Anyone else fancy it then speak up now as I will call in the golf club on my way tonight, to work to sort it out.

_Madadey - Haddock_
_Valetino - Steak and Kidney_
_MKDave - Steak and kidney_
_Fish - Steak and Kidney_
_Full_Throttle - Haddock_
_MYoung19 - Haddock_
Fozzie - Haddock


----------



## MKDave (Mar 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Right then my suggestion is to be there before 10:00 so we can sort the green fees out and get out to the course before the roll up starts. I will probably be in the clubhouse from about 9:30, you can't miss me I will be the one in the pink T-shirt. Anyone else fancy it then speak up now as I will call in the golf club on my way tonight, to work to sort it out.

_Madadey - Haddock_
_Valetino - Steak and Kidney_
_MKDave - Steak and kidney_
_Fish - Steak and Kidney_
_Full_Throttle - Haddock_
_MYoung19 - Haddock_
Fozzie - Haddock




Click to expand...

Cannot wait! I'll probably be sporting Red Nike Top with Black trousers and a balding head.

*PS* - Haddock for me please


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

_Madadey - Haddock_
_Valetino - Steak and Kidney_
_MKDave - Haddock_
_Fish - Steak and Kidney_
_Full_Throttle - Haddock_
_MYoung19 - Haddock_
_Fozzie - Haddock_


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish Killers!  :angry:


----------



## MKDave (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			Fish Killers!  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Where you getting those Kidneys from?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am off now until next Tuesday due to overtime cutbacks grrrrrrrrrrr.

my game is in tatters though so debating it atm. Will get back to you asap Adey


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I am off now until next Tuesday due to overtime cutbacks grrrrrrrrrrr.

my game is in tatters though so debating it atm. Will get back to you asap Adey
		
Click to expand...

You would even the numbers up so get yerself there


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am trying to justify it to myself (cost wise) as supposed to be having a month of zero spending


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I am trying to justify it to myself (cost wise) as supposed to be having a month of zero spending 

Click to expand...

With all the clubs you can now sell, you've got plenty to spend


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

haha, sold all bar the irons/wedges which are going on ebay at the weekend (yes I will close the for sale thread beforehand to be within the rules  )

speaking of which, off to the post office as parcels to dispatch


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I am trying to justify it to myself (cost wise) as supposed to be having a month of zero spending 

Click to expand...

I know the 'problem'!

Excellent deal, but it's probably a further Â£120 to get there and back and no pay for the day, I'm out!

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I am off now until next Tuesday due to overtime cutbacks grrrrrrrrrrr.

my game is in tatters though so debating it atm. Will get back to you asap Adey
		
Click to expand...

Come on GIBBO, come and show those nice new shiny clubs off to us all and make us jealous.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Just got back from the golf club. GOt us booked in for 10:12 and 10:21 as someone has booked the slot that was at 10:30 this morning. The course is not holding up too bad and is starting to dry out nicely. Unfortunately the green staff still have not been able to get on the greens to cut and roll them, so they are playing a bit slow and can have the odd bobble in places. But overall considering how the weather has been the course is not too bad, would just be nice for you all to see it at its best. 

So I will get up there for 9:30 and be sat in the clubhouse having a coffee hope to see you all by about 9:45 so we can get the money sorted out.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Come on GIBBO, come and show those nice new shiny clubs off to us all and make us jealous.
		
Click to expand...

then put a sky mark on the r1 on the 1st and top every iron shot over 18 holes!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			then put a sky mark on the r1 on the 1st and top every iron shot over 18 holes!
		
Click to expand...

You will do it sooner or later so come and get it out of the way tomorrow......


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Just been having a look at the weather and they have changed their mind now and saying we may have some rain and snow tomorrow morning. My advice would be to check with the club and on here also as if it rains tonight and hte course is shut I will get an Email first thing in the morning.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

aye go on then.

so how much is green fee + food?


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just been having a look at the weather and they have changed their mind now and saying we may have some rain and snow tomorrow morning. My advice would be to check with the club and on here also as if it rains tonight and hte course is shut I will get an Email first thing in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

How early, looking to collect Rob at 8am


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just been having a look at the weather and they have changed their mind now and saying we may have some rain and snow tomorrow morning. My advice would be to check with the club and on here also as if it rains tonight and hte course is shut I will get an Email first thing in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

pfft you posted that whilst I was saying go on then... may have to rethink as dont fancy rain/snow with these cold temps, yes I am a wuss!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			How early, looking to collect Rob at 8am
		
Click to expand...

You can't trust the weather man can you. I will know first thing in the morning. If you send me your mobile number I will text you if I hear anything just incase you have set off and do not see it on the post.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			pfft you posted that whilst I was saying go on then... may have to rethink as dont fancy rain/snow with these cold temps, yes I am a wuss!
		
Click to expand...

I do not trust the weather as all week he has been saying it will tropical tomorrow round here. Let us know if you are coming buddy it is a winter warmer deal where you get a round and then either steak and kidney pie or haddock and chips for Â£24. 

Come on GIBBO, if you can man up and fight the woodhall rain then you can play in anything.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, I was already there so had little option! I also vowed after that day never again.

I just checked bbc weather and iplayer for that region and it looks like sunny spells and just cold. will reassess later. So chilly and slim chance I am in, potentially crap then no ta.

Pie for me


----------



## MKDave (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/spalding/pe11-1/hourly-weather-forecast/324596?hour=33

Accuweather shows potential snow and rain between 11am and 1pm, should be able to fit 2 or 3 holes in. I'm only really coming for the Haddock


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

No mention of rain on the one I use and to be fair to it, its pretty accurate.

"Chance" of snow but hey, bit of snow never hurt anyone.  

http://www.golfweather.com/75652/lincolnshire/spaldinggolfclub


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			No mention of rain on the one I use and to be fair to it, its pretty accurate.

"Chance" of snow but hey, bit of snow never hurt anyone.  

http://www.golfweather.com/75652/lincolnshire/spaldinggolfclub

Click to expand...

This is what I mean you just can't trust a weather man. last night it said it was going to rain early hours of the morning and high winds today. Well I managed to play 18 holes and stayed very dry and warm.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

warm? You must have very special clothing or the hide of a walrus


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			warm? You must have very special clothing or the hide of a walrus 

Click to expand...

No I just man up and get on with it..

By the way if you are coming up fozzie who lives at Much Hadham is coming if you wanted to share a lift, not sure how close that is to you though.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			warm? You must have very special clothing or the hide of a walrus 

Click to expand...

or....cold blooded with no feeling like me


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

straight up the a1 for me and got this 1 litre 50+ to the gallon hire car, much hadham is a little bit out of the way


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			No I just man up and get on with it..

By the way if you are coming up fozzie who lives at Much Hadham is coming if you wanted to share a lift, not sure how close that is to you though.
		
Click to expand...

I would think Steve would go that way to pick up the M11?

edit, he'll possibly go up the A1


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			or....cold blooded with no feeling like me 

Click to expand...

I think it just comes with the job. When you have been to places like the Falkland Islands every where feels warm


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			straight up the a1 for me and got this 1 litre 50+ to the gallon hire car, much hadham is a little bit out of the way
		
Click to expand...

No excuse then mate, you could be there in 1:30ish.

Would it help if I promise to tee of in the hat just to give you a laugh.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I think it just comes with the job. When you have been to places like the Falkland Islands every where feels warm
		
Click to expand...

Batus in Canada at night was the coldest I have ever been, it was warmer in Norway!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

germany was codest for me, stagging on in a field on ex in -18 brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			germany was codest for me, stagging on in a field on ex in -18 brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

And you are worried about a few chilly fen winds............


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			germany was codest for me, stagging on in a field on ex in -18 brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Soltau in the winter was evil, forgot about that place. If the world had piles, that's where they'd be!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, it wasn't pleasant. Dont take RickG anywhere cold, he could barely hack it up the range the other day and there were heaters, bless him.

okey dokey deffo in for this regardless of the swing.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorted then. 2 nice 4-balls for tomorrow and the sun has just broke through the clouds for the first time since god knows when. Must be you GIBBO, have you been slipping it to mother nature????


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I havent been slipping anything to anyone for a while... 

anyhow, just bought a new glove and some tee's so all sorted


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I havent been slipping anything to anyone for a while, anyhow, just bought a new glove
		
Click to expand...


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

what are the 4balls for this then?

got a fiver warmed up ready for my versus the fish challenge


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 27, 2013)

Probably best to Throw the balls up when we get there. Gibbo's about 15 miles from me. I do have to take a detour  to the club in the morning to. Get my clubs & shoes from my locker, then it's straight up the M11.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			what are the 4balls for this then?

got a fiver warmed up ready for my versus the fish challenge 

Click to expand...

Hmm, if there are side bets I'm bringing my trolley, worth another couple of points


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

haha, just bring a handicap certificate dated in the last 5 days please! anything earlier than that is dodgy as hell


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			what are the 4balls for this then?

got a fiver warmed up ready for my versus the fish challenge 

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Hmm, if there are side bets I'm bringing my trolley, worth another couple of points 

Click to expand...


I'll happily put Â£5 in. the three of us can for the pot, could be a nice little earner, even if I am giving fish a shot


----------



## MKDave (Mar 27, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I'll happily put Â£5 in. the three of us can for the pot, could be a nice little earner, even if I am giving fish a shot
		
Click to expand...

I'll chuck some money in the pot! Might aswell round the green fee up to Â£30


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I aint giving no one a bluey, no range tonight as I forsee my A game TM awesomeness being on show!


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

Â£5 per man in the pot, I'm having an early night


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			what are the 4balls for this then?

got a fiver warmed up ready for my versus the fish challenge 

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Hmm, if there are side bets I'm bringing my trolley, worth another couple of points 

Click to expand...

MKDave
Fish
Gibbo
full_throttle

thats a fourball worth winning....lol


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

on my 8th larger, not swung a club in days, new bats in the new bag, crappy old wedges as new purchases aint turned up.... bring it on


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd like to play with Martin & Adey if I can as they have escaped me up to now.

Best stableford score on the day takes all


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

Robin, dont feel inferior to Adeys..... GG hat 

or his pink shaft, its long and stiff but its all just a front


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds ok to me. Nearest the pin as well ? Or as often happens on our days, Nearest the Green !!!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2013)

25p e/w on Fish for best stableford and 50p on the nose for Adey in the long drive!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

if its under 130 then I am in, any more and its driver for me so I am out


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2013)

Regarding 4-balls I am happy to go wiht hte flow. But I wouldn't mind playing with Robin as I have met him a few times but never payed with him. We can sort it out in the morning. I am happy ot give my money away as i am still at work and will probably not be in bed much before 2:00 now so not going to be that brilliant


----------



## MKDave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hooray it's golf time


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, can't wait. There's a clear blue sky & thick frost over this part of Herts & I was so excited I fell asleep on the sofa. Feeling stiff everywhere apart from the morning glory dept. !
Someone's going to earn an easy fiver out of me today. :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2013)

Not a cloud in the sky   Lets hope its like this all the way to the Fens 

Bring it on


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2013)

feeling a bit rough this morning 

just sorting the layers out, its clear here but a tad baltic!


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			feeling a bit rough this morning 

Click to expand...

Here come the excuses :rofl:

Looking forward to seeing the shineys and the bling shoes, you'll look like a TM model :rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 28, 2013)

A 1 hour drive for me, see you all there :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2013)

Well just rolled out of my bed and the sun is shining and the wind is not blowing too much, good be a good day for some goolfing.....:lol:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2013)

Would just like say a big thanx to the lads for coming up for a game today. I hope you all enjoyed and it would be nice to have you see the course when it is in it's full glory during the summer, so you are welcome back anytime.

Fozzie took the money so well played again buddy


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2013)

full list of scores plse Adey (well Gibbos anyway)


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			full list of scores plse Adey (well Gibbos anyway)
		
Click to expand...

Fozzie 43
full_throttle 40
madadey 36
fish 35
valentino 33
myoung 33
mkdave 30
gibbo 24

my apologies if I got anyones score wrong but I left the cards at the golf club


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Fozzie 43
full_throttle 40
madadey 36
fish 35
valentino 33
myoung 33
mkdave 30
gibbo 24

my apologies if I got anyones score wrong but I left the cards at the golf club
		
Click to expand...


pretty impressive list of scores that considering the weather, especially the top 2, well played Fozzie and FT


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			pretty impressive list of scores that considering the weather, especially the top 2, well played Fozzie and FT 

Click to expand...

Very very impressive considering that is playing a full course in a strong wind that still has no run in the fairway.

Robin also won closest the pin with a fine shot on the 9th


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome-IER scoring in the conditions.

Glad I didn't put my name down or I might have denied GIBBO last place.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 28, 2013)

Crow said:



			Awesome-IER scoring in the conditions.

Glad I didn't put my name down or I might have denied GIBBO last place.   

Click to expand...

Sod the golf it was all about the food. Those homemade steak and kidney puds freshly made down the road at the butchers were fantastic.............:whoo:


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 28, 2013)

Many thank for a top day MadAdey, thanks to Steve (Fozzie), Martin and Robin for your company, and a special thanks to Robin for driving.

Great to meet a few new faces. The course played long with a stiff breeze making some holes play a couple of clubs further.

Here's to the next form meet


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 28, 2013)

Well done to Adey for organising at short notice & well done to Spalding GC for having a course in a playable condition. The fairways in fact were very dry & considering they haven't been able to work on the greens this week they wasn't as slow as I was expecting. Thanks to my playing partners as well Rob (FT), Robin (Fish) & Martin (Valentino) for being such good company on the the course & the whole group in the bar after.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2013)

cheers Adey for the invite, played crap as is the norm at the mo as my swing/confidence is shot but the odd glimpse gives me hope. At least the R1 behaved pretty much.

Thanks to Dave & his dad aswell. great company & awesome steak & kidney puds :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes many thanks MadAdey for your hosting, I enjoyed your course which had some very testing holes, I've never come across a stroke index 3 par 3 hole before but now but I know why it is, nailed my drive straight into the face of the huge protecting bunker and what a bitch trying to get that out of their, I think I was below sea level 

Thanks also to Steve (Fozzie), Martin (Valentino) and Rob (Full_Throttle) who were all excellent company.

Was also good to meet some more new forum faces, MKDave and his Dad..

The course did play long and the cold stiff wind played a major factor at times.

The food afterwards was excellent :clap:

I can once again take many positives but I was frustrated with 18 points with 2 blobs on the front only to get 17 points and another 2 blobs on the back. Got to sort these blobs out :angry: 

Here's to the next forum meet :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2013)

big up for the lethal ball, just gave it a clean and its like new, decent distance off the tee & didnt lose any either!

about to get a lesson booked for Saturday as can't go on anymore like this, its making me have nightmares


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2013)

Only took 1 picture today, it was too cold to take my hands out of my pockets


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2013)

Fozzie said:



			Well done to Adey for organising at short notice & well done to Spalding GC for having a course in a playable condition. The fairways in fact were very dry & considering they haven't been able to work on the greens this week they wasn't as slow as I was expecting. Thanks to my playing partners as well Rob (FT), Robin (Fish) & Martin (Valentino) for being such good company on the the course & the whole group in the bar after.
		
Click to expand...

I echo all Steves thoughts here, thanks to Adey for his hospitality and my 3 playing partners who I hope all made it home safely on their horses the bandits 

Good to meet a few more faces and can I also confirm I spotted Gibbo right away as he is the image of his avatar :rofl:


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Sod the golf it was all about the food. Those homemade steak and kidney puds freshly made down the road at the butchers were fantastic.............:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:thup: awesome grub mate


----------



## MKDave (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah I agree with all the aforementioned. Brilliant day, brilliant people and beautiful food! A special thanks to Adey for having such a fine waitress, and thanks Gibbo for being opposite me and causing her to lean down in front of me


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2013)

MKDave said:



			A special thanks to Adey for having such a fine waitress, and thanks Gibbo for being opposite me and causing her to lean down in front of me 

Click to expand...

The one with the blue rinse


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2013)

It was my pleasure lads, really glad you enjoyed the game and I am glad you enjoyed the local gangsters fiancÃ©e dave........:thup:

Always the advantage of being a member of an old school members club that is owned and ran by the members for the members. No tee booking system, so sorting a game out for a group of 8 can be done with very short notice. Also you get real man grub bought from the local butchers, none of this poncy modern gastro food. 

nice to see some familiar faces again and as always nice to meet some new ones that like all the forumers are really top blokes.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 29, 2013)

Adey, lesson Saturday 

I deffo want to play it again when the swing is back to within the limits of the sound barrier


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Adey, lesson Saturday 

I deffo want to play it again when the swing is back to within the limits of the sound barrier 

Click to expand...

You are more than welcome anytime mate. Hope the lesson can sort out that backswing mate and try to get it below 200MPH......... You hit some really good shots when you got your swing slowed down to a normal level.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Only took 1 picture today, it was too cold to take my hands out of my pockets 

View attachment 5436

Click to expand...

Playing your second on the 8th?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Playing your second on the 8th?
		
Click to expand...

You would be correct there big man :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Playing your second on the 8th?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's Valentino's 2nd, I think I gave him the yardage but the club had a different distance in mind


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes that's Valentino's 2nd, I think I gave him the yardage but the club had a different distance in mind 

Click to expand...

I'm sure I had a GIR and 2 putt par on the 8th


----------

